# Was hat es eigentlich mt den 0900er- Nummern auf sich



## Anonymous (23 Juli 2005)

Ich erhielt vor kurzem ein "tolles" Angebot:
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Von 	[email protected] »	 	An 		 

 	Betreff 	ENDLICH! E*r0*T*ik-Komplettpaket anonyme und sichere Nutzung möglich

 	Hallo,*** Hier bitte dem Link folgen: www......tv ***Endlich ist es soweit.Bisher musstest du auf Erotikseiten wortwörtlich die Hosen runterlassen oder es gab die Gefahr vonAbzocke durch 0190-Dialer vor denen überall gewarnt wird.Ab jetzt kannst du absolut anonym und sicher den Abo-Zugang durch dein Telefon erhalten.Wegen dieser phantastischen Möglichkeit, haben wir Dir ein besonders Komplettpaket zusammengeschnürt!Mit NUR EINEM PASSWORT kommst du auf 10 ErotikseitenP....tvTab......om usw. ohne noch einmal dafür zu bezahlen.*** Hier bitte dem Link folgen:www....tv ***Dort gibt es den sicheren Zugang ohne das Unbeteiligte davon erfahren.Viel Spaß und liebe GrüßeDeine Anja
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Folgt man nun dem Link, so wird man auf eine 0900 5 (7 Stellen) geleitet.
Auf der Seite:
http://www.dialerschutz.de/nummern-und-tarife-mehrwertdienste.php wird allerdings auch  vor diesen Nr. gewarnt(da frei tarifierbar)!

Kennt sich jemand aus?


----------



## Reducal (23 Juli 2005)

0900er Nummern - da liegt die Tücke im Detail. Der Preis wird (wahrscheinlich) beim Anruf der Verbindung genannt und schon biste bedient, ob Du die Seiten mit dem Passwort aufrufst oder nicht - das Geld wird mit der Telefonrechnung durch Deinen Netzbetreiber (z. B. T-Com) beigetrieben. Ein evtl. teurer Spaß und auf diese Art und Weise anscheinend auch noch legal!


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juli 2005)

*...da liegt die Tücke......*

Danke für die Antwort.

Ich denke auch so, vor allen Dingen, wenn man den "Verein" kennt, wo`s herkommt.

Also es würde im Wochenabo 29,95 € kosten, aber es sind doch sicher schon Kosten fällig, wenn man sich zum ersten Mal einwählt, also bevor es zum Abo kommt!

Das steht da natürlich nicht!

Interessant auch die Formulierung:" Die Gefahr der 0190 besteht nicht mehr."

Klar, die sind ja von der RegTp abgeschafft.  

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass die User so schlau sind und auf absolut kostenfreien Content zurückgreifen!


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Juli 2005)

*Re: ...da liegt die Tücke......*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant auch die Formulierung:" Die Gefahr der 0190 besteht nicht mehr."
> 
> Klar, die sind ja von der RegTp abgeschafft.  !


noch nicht ganz , erst zum Jahresende ist ganz Schluß, für Dialer gilt schon länger 
als Einwahl die  09009 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10939

cp


----------



## Reducal (24 Juli 2005)

*Re: ...da liegt die Tücke......*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Also es würde im Wochenabo 29,95 € kosten, aber es sind doch sicher schon Kosten fällig, wenn man sich zum ersten Mal einwählt, also bevor es zum Abo kommt!


Na klar - mit der Anwahl werden pauschal die 29,95 € fällig. Du bekommst ein Passwort, das nur eine Woche gültig ist. Ein Abo dürfte damit nicht gehen. Um den Inhalt der Website nach der Woche weiter konsumieren zu können, musst Du erneut anrufen und wieder ein Passwort abholen.


----------



## dotshead (24 Juli 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> 0900er Nummern - da liegt die Tücke im Detail. Der Preis wird (wahrscheinlich) beim Anruf der Verbindung genannt und schon biste bedient,


 AFAIK müssen beim Pay-by-Call, meine Tests bestätigen das, die Gebühren innerhalb der ersten drei Sekunden genannt werden. Die ersten drei Sekunden sind übrigens kostenfrei. Hier hat der User also die Möglichkeit, innerhalb der ersten drei Sekunden zu entscheiden, ob er ein Angebot nutzen will oder halt nicht. Die Kostenstruktur ist klar ersichtlich.

BTW scheinst Du das Angebot ja via Spam-Mail erhalten zu haben. Könntest Du mir die ganze Mail event. mit allen Header-Zeilen per PN zukommen lassen? Wäre nett. Ach nee Gäste können ja keine PN verschicken.


----------



## sascha (24 Juli 2005)

> BTW scheinst Du das Angebot ja via Spam-Mail erhalten zu haben.



Wenn dem so ist, bitte unbedingt Meldung an die Bundesnetzagentur. Die haben was gegen 0900-Spam (z.B. Rufnummernsperren, Bußgelder etc...)


----------



## dotshead (24 Juli 2005)

Auch wenn es vielleicht nichts bringt. Bitte unbedingt ne Mail an den 0900-Nr. Vermieter.  Ein T5F an den Versender, bitte die Adresse aus dem Impressum der spamvertized Webseite nehmen, kann auch nicht Schaden. Falls der Versender nicht antwortet, bitte den Datenschutzbeauftragten des Bundeslandes informieren.


----------



## Counselor (24 Juli 2005)

Falls die Spam aus dem Netz der Telekom stammt, dann solltest du die Telekom informieren:
https://abuse.t-ipnet.de/cgi-bin/abuse.pl


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juli 2005)

*BTW scheinst Du das Angebot ja via Spam-Mail .....*

Na, um Spam geht`s erst einmal nicht, sondern darum, ob der User, falls er diesen ..... sehen will auch richtig und korrekt informiert wird!

CU


----------



## dotshead (24 Juli 2005)

Nach meinen Tests werden die User beim Anruf der Pay-by-Call-Nummern
kostenlos während der ersten 3 Sekunden auf die Gebühren hingewiesen. Insofern sollten deine Bedenken ausgeräumt sein. Den Header der E-Mail hätte ich trotzdem gerne. Oder veröffentliche die Mail inkl. Header doch bei  Antispam.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juli 2005)

*Den Header.....*

Laut IP kommt es von einer AG aus der Schweiz( ich gehe davon aus, dass wir beide wissen, wer dahintersteckt) , die 0900 wird von der DTMS aus Mainz  weitervermietet.

Ich gehöre zu den relativ anständigen Zeitgenossen, deshalb kann ich es nicht als Spam veröffentlichen, weil es das in diesem Sinne nicht ist.

Mir geht es um die ordnungsgemäße Nennung aller Gebühren, dieses "Superangebot" annehmen würde ich niemals!

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Reducal (24 Juli 2005)

*Re: Den Header.....*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Mir geht es um die ordnungsgemäße Nennung aller Gebühren, dieses "Superangebot" annehmen würde ich niemals!


Die Gebühren werden automatisch vom Telko eingeblendet, wo ist denn da dann noch das Problem?


----------



## dotshead (24 Juli 2005)

Die AG wird doch wohl nicht mit C anfangen? *grübel*


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juli 2005)

*nicht mit C.....*

:thumb:


----------

